# [SOLVED] Error - 0X00000024



## leaaa (Sep 11, 2007)

hey im on my boyfriends computer but my computer isnt working at all!?

when i start up, i get a screen which asks which mode to startup in,

any mode that i select, it gets to the windows screen with the loading bar and shuts down straight away.

I cant start up in safe mode or normal windows.

When i press F8 and "Disable Automatic Restart On System Failure" i get the error:


*ST0P 0X00000024 (x00190203, 0x82700550, 0xc000012, 0x00000000)
*

i had lots of important stuff on it.

hopeu can help? xx


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Error - 0X00000024*

Hi there and welcome to TSF.
This error indicates a problem with the file NTFS.sys. There may be a problem with the disk, or an Interrupt Request Packet (IRP) may be corrupted. Other causes include a heavily fragmented hard drive, or some problems with your antivirus program. The first thing I suggest you do is run Chkdsk. To do this, enter your BIOS and set your first boot device as CDROM.
Insert the Windows XP installation disc and reboot.
When prompted to press any key to boot from the CD, press any key. 
When in the Windows XP setup menu press the "R" key to repair Windows. 
If you only have one version of Windows, press the "1" key and press enter. Otherwise enter the number that relates to your main Windows installation. This will usually be C:\windows and will usually be "1", but if not enter the number that corresponds with your version.
You will then be prompted for your administrator password, enter the password or if you don't have one just press enter. 
At the DOS prompt, type chkdsk /f and press return.
If there is still no improvement, repeat the steps above but instead of chkdsk /f, type sfc /scannow and press return. Let me know what happens, as if these don't work there are other things we can try.


----------



## leaaa (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Error - 0X00000024*



JohnthePilot said:


> Hi there and welcome to TSF.
> This error indicates a problem with the file NTFS.sys. There may be a problem with the disk, or an Interrupt Request Packet (IRP) may be corrupted. Other causes include a heavily fragmented hard drive, or some problems with your antivirus program. The first thing I suggest you do is run Chkdsk. To do this, enter your BIOS and set your first boot device as CDROM.
> Insert the Windows XP installation disc and reboot.
> When prompted to press any key to boot from the CD, press any key.
> ...




hi thanks for your quick reply!
i did not get an XP disk with my computer! what shall i do!? thanks again 
x


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Error - 0X00000024*

Did you get a recovery disc?


----------



## leaaa (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Error - 0X00000024*



JohnthePilot said:


> Did you get a recovery disc?


nope.. there was no useful disks wen i looked through them  x


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Error - 0X00000024*

This could be difficult then. Are the two computers laptops or desktops?


----------



## leaaa (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Error - 0X00000024*

Its only 1 computer, it is a desktop xx


----------



## leaaa (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Error - 0X00000024*

ok, i have found a cd (my boyfriends) and it says:

Reinstallation CD
Microsoft Windows XP Pro Including Service Pack 1.

Only use on dell computer.

Will this work on my computer?

Or do other CDs now work on other computers?
x


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Error - 0X00000024*

That will only work on the computer it was supplied for. When I asked whether both computers were desktops, I meant your boyfriend's computer as well. I have a reason for this.


----------



## leaaa (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Error - 0X00000024*

yeh his is a desktop but its really his brothers computer and doesnt like me using it that much  are there no commands i can run on my computer on MSDOS ? x


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Error - 0X00000024*

I was going to suggest using his machine to safeguard your data by copying it to his, but if his brother is not happy about you using it that may not be an option. With regard to the reinstallation CD, you can try it..you've nothing to lose (apart from your data Just joking.:grin. See if you can get to a DOS prompt. If you can, check to see if you can find the file ntfs.sys in the directory i386 on the CD. Also check to see if you can run chkdsk /f from the prompt.


----------



## leaaa (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Error - 0X00000024*

so i put the CD in and then what do i do lol im not very good with this sort of stufff! x


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Error - 0X00000024*

I've no experience with these reinstallation disc, so this is guess work. Try booting from the disc and choose the recovery option. Let me know what you see before going any further.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Error - 0X00000024*

dell usually are the full disk with their logo on


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Error - 0X00000024*

Thanks Dai. That should make life easier.


----------



## leaaa (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Error - 0X00000024*

hi thanks for all of the help so far! 

unfortunately the disk isn't recognised in my computer at all.

I dont know how to do chkdsk, is this using MS DOS mode? If so im not sure how to get to that screen, ive tried safe with command, and that just restarts like all of the other options available.

Any more suggstions?? 

thanks again x


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Error - 0X00000024*

Yes, you need to do this from DOS. You will need to create an emergency boot disc on another machine. Instructions on how to do this can be found here. Once you boot into DOS, you can carry out the chkdsk /f command.


----------



## leaaa (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Error - 0X00000024*

hi, thank you, that does make sense, however, i will not be able to do this without the XP disk  x


----------



## leaaa (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Error - 0X00000024*

ohh i see, i will try this thank you x


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Error - 0X00000024*

You can do it on your brother's machine. It's fairly straightforward. Good luck. BTW, if you need to add to a post, you can use the EDIT button rather than a new post. :grin:


----------



## leaaa (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Error - 0X00000024*

hi, im am doing this now I have got as far as :

2.	Copy the Ntldr and the Ntdetect.com files from the I386 folder on the Windows XP Setup CD-ROM, Windows XP Setup floppy disk, or from a computer that is running the same version of Windows XP as the computer that you want to access with the boot floppy.


I have found these files but where do i paste them to? lol 

and i have no idea what it means when it says:

Create a Boot.ini file (or copy one from a computer that is running Windows XP), and then modify it to match the computer that you are trying to access. (where do i create this? on floppy disk?)

Anyone help?


----------



## leaaa (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Error - 0X00000024*

hi, i cant edit posts as there isnt an edit button.
probably because i got logged out.

i have got a little further foward with these steps.

I am now onto 




". edit the Boot.ini file to set the boot path, called the ARC path, to enable the Ntldr file lo locate the boot partition of your system.

Sample ARC path in a Boot.ini text:

[boot loader]
timeout=30
default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS
[operating systems]
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS=”Microso
ft Windows XP Home Edition” /noexecute=optin /fastdetect"




the only file that i can find is called: *boot.ini.backup*

how do i edit this file? It doesnt give me the option.
I have to select a prgram from a list to open it with so will this be DOS?

My computer is an OEM version aswell so will i have to do anything extra for this? x


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Error - 0X00000024*

In answer to your first question you copy the files from C:\ to A:\. You can do this in Windows Explorer. For your subsequent question re boot. ini, this will be in the root directory of the computer. In Windows Explorer, click on My Computer then select the drive that the OS on: usually C:\. In the right-hand pane you should find boot.ini. It's contents are likely to be the same as the example shown, in which case it will be OK and won't need editing. Copy it to the A:\ drive. If it does need editing, use Notepad. It shouldn't matter that you are using an OEM version.


----------



## leaaa (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Error - 0X00000024*

ok thanks for you help 

i have on floppy disk those 3 files.

Now i just have to put the floppy disk into my computer on startup? x


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Error - 0X00000024*

That's it.
Once you've done that copy the files to your hard drive using the copy command and reboot.


----------



## leaaa (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Error - 0X00000024*

thanks


----------



## leaaa (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Error - 0X00000024*

can i just ask, i managed to download an ISO image of the Recovery Console.

Now I have a CD with the whole directory of I386

Will this CD work the same way as the floppy disk? x


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Error - 0X00000024*

Only if you create a CD. If you simply burn the iso it won't work.


----------



## leaaa (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Error - 0X00000024*

thanks john, how do i create the CD lol 
is this too complicated?
i didnt think there was a differnece between creating a cd and burning a cd 

I used ImgBurn to make this CD x


----------



## leaaa (Sep 11, 2007)

*Recovery Console*

Hi,

My computer is in a startup loop.

Any option i chose on startup will not work. 

I have been advised to create a recovery console disk, which I have done.

Now I need to know how to use this CD!? as when opened on Windows running normally, it is a folder containing hundreds of files.

Can anyone give me a simple step by step, of how to use this CD as I have never done this before.

thanks x


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: Recovery Console*

Hi,
Lets start from the beginning, pre-recovery CD creation. What exactly was going on with the startup loop? What was going on when this began to happen, ie were there any downloads, updates, software installation, hardware additions etc. Who recommend you create the recovery cd, and how did you do this? Thats good for now.


----------



## Kataclysm (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: Error - 0X00000024*

I hardly recommend backing up your data before doing a chkdsk /f. You can use live cd like knoppix/sabayon/ubuntu or winpe or bart's boot cd or hiren's boot cd. Also you will need a usb drive.

I think Winpe could also be used as recovery cd.


----------



## leaaa (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Recovery Console*

hi, thanks for your reply, 

first off, i came in from work, turned on the computer, it got to the point where windows logo comes on with the loading bar, and restarted itself from there.

It then re-loaded but the second time it give options of safe mode, safe mode with networking, safe mode and command, etc, i tried every option but the computer starts up again as soon as loading bar appears.

I chose the option "disable shutdown" so that i could view the error message, which is:

0X00000024

The last person on the computer was my brother, who is certain he didnt download anything/ change any settings. Not sure whether i believe him or not though!

So i went onto Tech Support Guy forum, who suggested buying an XP CD which i cannot afford to do, and then they offered an alternative which was to create a recovery console CD.

They give me the link to download, and also the link to download ImgBurn.

I now have a CD with the folder I386.

thanks x


----------



## leaaa (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Error - 0X00000024*

will this CD help fix my computer? xx


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: Recovery Console*

The error you are receiving is an NTFS error, so it I see why you are in this startup loop. Sux that you can't boot into safe mode. Well, first things first, lets see what this disk does. Plop it in and try to boot up. You might need to go into bios and tell it to boot from CD. To do so, read the screen on bootup. It will only be there for a second, so you have to be quick. It should tell you what you need to hit to enter setup or boot order. Something like F12, F1, delete, etc. Once done, reboot, and see if we can boot from the cd.


----------



## Kataclysm (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: Error - 0X00000024*

Winpe is a good tool to have in hand. It can do a lot for you.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Error - 0X00000024*

ImageBurn is fine, and yes, it should.
EDIT: Don't forget to check that ImageBurn is set to build rther than Write.

@Kataclysm. The OP can't access her computer so cannot backup. Further, she doesn't want to use Linux.


----------



## leaaa (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Recovery Console*

thank u will try this


----------



## leaaa (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Error - 0X00000024*

hi, thanks for all of the help!

i finally got my computer to start up as normal! thankss!

but i have a problem now which is the internet, and the USB ports dont seem to be working.

I cant connect to the interenet, there is no LAN settings, just broadband and dialup, and also the computer cannot detect my printer which is a USB printer.

It cant detect any sort of USB connection, but my mouse and keyboard etc are all working fine which i dont understand.

I tried ringing my ISP but they said that it is a problem with my computer.

One problem after another.

x


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Error - 0X00000024*

Hi leaaa,
Well, at least something is working :grin: Can you start your new problem up as a new thread and I'll mark this one solved. That will save any confusion. In your post make mention of the fact that you've had this problem and refer back to this thread in case anyone wants to check. Thanks, John.


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

Just to get up to date here, did 2 threads get merged? Where are we at now?


----------



## leaaa (Sep 11, 2007)

hey, this has been solved, i have posted my newest problem as a new thread lol

thanks x


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

@kinbard. Yes, Both threads were about the same problem so I merged them. leaaa's new problem is here.


----------

